# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  WPF codes to play a RTSP multicast or unicast video stream

## jklanka

Hi 

Are there any code sample for playing a rtsp or udp stream. I have live555 rtsp streaming server setup in my pc and like to play the stream using a wpf code sample using vs2008. 

Will this support. How can I do this.

Please help

----------


## dglienna

Windows Media Player 9 opens RTSP by default.

----------


## jklanka

Hi  dglienna

I am trying to stream a UDP multicast stream ( for example udp://@239.1.1.115:5000 ) from VLC to WMP. 

Please help me how I can play a multicast UDP stream on WMP. 

Do I need to install any additional codecs or do some tweaks. 

Please help me how I can do this. 

Appreciate if any clue given 

Thanks

----------

